# Internal Stables



## Foxfolly (20 January 2008)

Hi, I'm after advice on putting in some internal stables

We have got room in one of our barns to put in 6 internal stables either 12'x12' or 12'x15'
Our options are 2nd hand partitions or block built

Can anyone advise on the pros and cons of each? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We are going to use them for our own horses and possibly some liveries too.

New partitions seem to be a lot more expensive, but I'm struggling to find 2nd hand ones anywhere, I keep looking on ebay but no luck yet, anyone know any other sites worth checking out?

I am worried that blocks will take ages to build, and are potential liveries going to be put off by solid walls? I say this because I know my horse cracked his pedal bone kicking a solid block wall before I got him!!... But then he is a bit of a walking accident!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





All advice welcomed please!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 January 2008)

Partitions are much quicker and easier - and take up less space.  Block work HAS to be well done (expensive) or you'll end up with walls falling down!  There were 6 Loddon internal boxes on E-bay a couple of days ago but not as cheap as this chap for new (£300 per partition - side or front)  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Horse-stables-stab...1QQcmdZViewItem

But I would highly recommend you look at West of England - http://www.westofenglandstabling.co.uk/Internal%20Stables.html

I put 4 of these boxes in 3 years ago and they are the toughest, strongest stables I've ever come across - at VERY competitive prices.  They use recycled hardwood which will resist the most persistent kicker (I've got one who has tested them VERY thoroughly and they are still winning!)  Really nice company to deal with - they KNOW horses and they know stabling!


----------



## MillionDollar (20 January 2008)

Blocks would be a hugely expensive way of going. 1. they have shot in price, they are about £1.60 each 2. the labour is expensive to put them up. My advice is to go for decent stabling. I have just got 35 IAE stables which are fab. I also went for plastic- much better than wood! 6 will probably be about £5,000.


----------



## DuckToller (20 January 2008)

I've got blocks, but only half way (about 3'6 at a guess).  The top half is wood, and we left big gaps in the middle so they can see each other and even groom over the walls.  I have filled one of the gaps with a grid so if we have a strange horse, it won't be able to touch, which would be better if you have liveries!  But works quite well for mine, they will stand with their heads over the wall nuzzling their neighbour (except for one who likes to bite his neighbour at feed time, but I put up an extra bar for him! ).  You could always line with kicking boards if worried about kicking and hurting...


----------



## Alex_kate (20 January 2008)

we have block built stables in our barn and i think since i have been there 4 walls have had to be rebuilt as they cracked and bowed


----------



## vicm2509 (21 January 2008)

All the stables on our yard are blocks (about 50 stables some in barns some outside). I have seen 2 kicked down in the 20 months I have been there. They have been standing for many many years though.


----------



## Foxfolly (26 January 2008)

Thanks for all the advise so far!

We are scouring the web for 2nd hand partitions as that is what we would prefer.

Just out of interest the block built stables that people have experienced problems with... are they the standard 4" wide solid blocks or the larger blocks with the 2 holes through them?
If we do have to go with blocks, we are looking to use the larger width ones for more stability.

What height would you reccomend for block walls? We would plan to put grills on the top!

Thanks

Louise


----------

